

Python IAQ (Infrequently answered questions) - nishant
http://norvig.com/python-iaq.html

======
sp332
Dupe (4 days ago): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1282408>

------
krosaen
while we're posting dupes of classic norvig pages, why not
<http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

